# LED Flounder set up



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished this one.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Neat. Display of a photo in use at night would be beneficial. Can you weld titanium? I am considering a muffler bypass for my Z06 exhaust


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice job and rig. What is the Lumens of the LEDs and do you sale them,$, etc. Thanks AU


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job TIM ! Can't wait to see a pic of it in action.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lights*

They are extremly bright. Don't have the info on them yet but will soon and will publish it and sourcing/pricing ect. These were customer supplied. Yes we can weld titanium.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

very nice. I like the fact that you can position the lights with ease. 

I use Banjo's Banjovies night sticks series III....(wade) the design of the light is sort of like yours (light facing down) but I tend to twist the (stick/shaft/handle around so i can direct the light forward instead (like a car) that way you get a few extra feet of light ahead. (maybe no need, these lights are bright)....

very slick I like the simplicity of the design over all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

They look like the same LED's I have from fishing lights inc.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*2000 luman LED*

Lights emit 2000 lumans at 2.3 amps DC. Working on pricing!!!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice set up. wish i had the funds to do so.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty work Tim, as always. Everything is still great on my cape horn. Got more projects coming up soon I will be in contact


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like it will work well, nice welding.


----------

